# I Placed An Order At All-Wall



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I was seriously thinking about buying the Drywall Master 5 1/2" specialty box and even started another thread about it. My wife's birthday is in 4 days so, after getting her a few gifts... I had enough money to get another angle head. 

I chose to get the Drywall Master 2 1/2" Bonehead Speedwheel version. I already have the 3" version.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Angle-Heads/DrywallMaster-SpeedWheel-Bone-Head.html

I used my Drywall Talk membership discount. I talked to Kim Cole. He was curtious and polite and also knows the tools. I guess thats why he is the tool Dr. The angle head is normally $329, using the Drywall Talk discount, I only paid $279.65 for the head.

Oh yeah, since I saved so much money on the angle head, I also got the Drywall Master fixed position short box handle. It was only $69, it is usually $89.
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Flat-Box-Handles/SuperFinish-Flat-Box-Handle.html

I strongly suggest to all Drywall Talk members to utilize the All-wall discount.

A big THANK YOU to Kim Cole and the gang at All-wall.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I was seriously thinking about buying the Drywall Master 5 1/2" specialty box and even started another thread about it. My wife's birthday is in 4 days so, after getting her a few gifts... I had enough money to get another angle head.
> 
> I chose to get the Drywall Master 2 1/2" Bonehead Speedwheel version. I already have the 3" version.
> 
> ...


I also have the 2.5 bonehead with wheels and the 3 bonehead with wheels! The 2.5 was bought from all-wall uk but came with no wheels My 3 is into belmore gettin a service at the moment,what i am tryin 2 say is i have tryed gettin wheels over here for the 2.5 but its a no go!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I was seriously thinking about buying the Drywall Master 5 1/2" specialty box and even started another thread about it. My wife's birthday is in 4 days so, after getting her a few gifts... I had enough money to get another angle head.
> 
> I chose to get the Drywall Master 2 1/2" Bonehead Speedwheel version. I already have the 3" version.
> 
> ...


I agree, they are a very efficient and well run business from my experience.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

THey are my favorites,,,,, always treat ya right


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

The service I get from them is great. Am I the only guy left who does not own "the tools"? I am hooked on the Sheetrock brand SS matrix knives. They must spend a fortune to have their name come up when "drywall tools" is typed into Google.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> The service I get from them is great. Am I the only guy left who does not own "the tools"? I am hooked on the Sheetrock brand SS matrix knives. They must spend a fortune to have their name come up when "drywall tools" is typed into Google.


I don't own "the tools" ... yet, I am working in that direction though! Gotta have something to speed me up as I get older lol


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> The service I get from them is great. Am I the only guy left who does not own "the tools"? I am hooked on the Sheetrock brand SS matrix knives. They must spend a fortune to have their name come up when "drywall tools" is typed into Google.


 Theres another member on here who doesn't own the tools, some ******* guy. He's quite a regular on here cant remember his name though..........:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Theres another member on here who doesn't own the tools, some ******* guy. He's quite a regular on here cant remember his name though..........:whistling2:


can you give us Moore of a hint:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Theres another member on here who doesn't own the tools, some ******* guy. He's quite a regular on here cant remember his name though..........:whistling2:


I'm a *******?? Your avatar is a bud red can:whistling2:
I'm working on It EK .. It's A lot to soak In. all at once.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Moore,,, I'm drinking light beer, not bud!!!!

What happened to the handle on the corner box??????

It will work MUCH better with a handle!!!!!, don't try to use it without one!!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Moore,,, I'm drinking light beer, not bud!!!!
> 
> What happened to the handle on the corner box??????
> 
> It will work MUCH better with a handle!!!!!, don't try to use it without one!!:thumbsup:


Sorry Capt.. I forgot to put the handle on before I took the pic,,,,and ,,,yes I know to use the handle...LOL....I quit drinking! ..... 5 minutes ago ..now I need to get up head for the cooler....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I just bought a 16''x16'' magnesium hawk from all-wall Tonight. so I'm not clogging this thread,,right??


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Ya got me there Moore,,,, I drank them silver bullets for years!!!!!!!!

Good stuff,,,,, You can pour em down all night,,, and still STAY UP,,

They call em the "old mans beer" There is a reason for that,,,,,

Have a great night,,,, and remember to FILL the crack,,,Its a drywall thing,,, ya know!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

moore said:


> Sorry Capt.. I forgot to put the handle on before I took the pic,,,,and ,,,yes I know to use the handle...LOL....I quit drinking! ..... 5 minutes ago ..now I need to get up head for the cooler....


 Ha Ha! that bottle says "you are what you drink". Leave it right there and lift the Coors! Nice one Moore!:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Sorry Capt.. I forgot to put the handle on before I took the pic,,,,and ,,,yes I know to use the handle...LOL....I quit drinking! ..... 5 minutes ago ..now I need to get up head for the cooler....


 Arnt those mountains supposed to be blue (on can )?Nevermind, my bad Ithink I need my eyes checked


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Arnt those mountains supposed to be blue (on can )?


When cold they turn a light blue . beer on left cold,,beer on right hot.
your not gonna get me on beer talk Chris..


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Did you take that pic especially for Chris? Thats dedication sir ! Legend!


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

In fact, looking at that pic again, the beer on the left- cold. The beer on the right- finished!:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> In fact, looking at that pic again, the beer on the left- cold. The beer on the right- finished!:thumbup:


Couldn't get that one past ya ..Your good :yes::yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> I just bought a 16''x16'' magnesium hawk from all-wall Tonight. so I'm not clogging this thread,,right??


now that's a hawk.. all wall was the only place I could find one. Got it fast too.:yes:


----------



## FabFour (Oct 25, 2011)

That's not only a hawk, that's old school.

FabFour


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Someone has to keep It alive Ringo:jester:


----------

